# HELP! Gunnar won't get into his crate.



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

Gunnar is 16 months old and has been crate trained since the day we got him. Up until recently, he had no problem getting in the crate, both at night for bed and before I go to work. The dog walker says he has no problem getting him in either. But recently, it has become a game to him. I always put a special treat in the crate (a few veggies) and he used to go right in. Now he tries to reach the treat without putting his back legs in so I can't close the door. 
For the first two weeks that this happened I would put more treats so he would go to the back of the crate and get them. The past two days he will just reach the ones he can without going in and then leave the crate and run around the room. So I had to do what I know I'm not supposed to do. I coaxed him in when he was halfway in. I'm afraid that he will give me a hard time every day and will no longer look at his crate as his den.
Any ideas on what I can do to get him in? I'm going to buy different veggies (he is on a strict diet as he has allergies) but I don't think that will do it.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oops - I don't think it was such a good idea to treat the kennel, instead of treating the dog. 

If you work with your dog on the command "Kennel" or what ever word you use, have your puppers go into the kennel, turn, face you and wait on the treat.

Good Luck!


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

This is the way I've done it for over a year. It's not too late to try it how you suggested? I will try. Thank you!


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

Anyone else with ideas? I tried getting him in the crate this morning without a treat and then reward him but that wasn't working at all. I put a trail of new treats, that he loves, in the crate but he just took the few he could reach and ran away. Then he played the game and because this made me run late for work, I had to corner him and practically push him in. I know this was bad but I cannot leave him in the room without putting him in the crate. He will destroy the furniture. I anticipate this to get worse because he will start resenting the crate.
Anyone ever have this problem?


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't know...I would give the command "crate", and push him in. And then praise him and give him the treat once he's already in. Maybe sit down one night and try doing it several times so you're not trying it when you're rushed for work. 

I would also leave the door open and treat him when he's in his crate.


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

I do give the command 'crate up' but he doesn't want to go in. After he's in the crate and has eaten the treats in there, I always tell him 'good boy' and give him more treats.
He goes in his crate at night for bed with no problem.
He doesn't seem to want to be in the crate during the day. He is let out two to three times a day (our neighbor takes him out).
Thanks


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

He he normally in for long periods of time? Put him for brief periods...5-10 minutes so he doesn't think it's always going to be a long stay. If he is staying in a their all night long and all work day that is alot of crate time. Does he have to be crated at night? I think you said he was 16 months, that should be old enough to trust through the night. If you don't trust him with free reign put a doggie gate up and he will sleep right next to your bed.

Using the word crate or kennel with extra special treat is always a good idea.


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

Yes, unfortunately, he is in the crate from 8:00 to 5:00 but our neighbor takes him out at 11:00 and 2:00 (and once more somewhere in between) for about 20 - 30 minutes. And he's in overnight for about 7 to 8 hours. We don't let him sleep in our room anymore. His crate used to be in there but about 3 or 4 months ago, he started whining all night. We couldn't figure out why he was doing this, it's not medical because we took him to the vet and everything was fine. So we moved him back to the bedroom he used to be when we first got him. We will be trying to have him in our bedroom, without the crate, within the next month or so. But that's not the problem right now.
The problem is getting him in the crate.
And I wonder why now, after doing this for a little over a year, does he not want to be in there. Did he just decide he doesn't like it anymore?
Thank you for your response.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

Are you working with Gunnar on this at times when you do not have to crate him? Other than when it's time to go to bed or go to work? Not sure if Gunnar is resisting or if he's discovered a fun new game with Dad so break the pattern and timing.

I would think about changing the luring and treating to rewarding only when he is completely in the crate and facing you from inside at this point-have the dog walker work on it the same way and with the same command word.

Are there favorite toys available to him freely in the house? Time to put them in the back of the crate. And put everything else away so those are the only ones available when you're home.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

I think it's because he is spending too much time in it, which is why I addressed the possiblity of letting him sleep out of it at night. I think that will help.


----------



## Rio&Vytas (Mar 1, 2010)

I agree with Alphamom. It's time to let him sleep in your room at night. Gunner is a teenager now, they test, test, test! He is smart enough to know that the crate in the morning means you are leaving and he doesn't want that. Your neighbor is not as good as you in his eyes so they really don't matter. Hopefully this is a phase and your consistent approach will get him through it.


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

Thank you all!!!
I haven't been practicing it when he doesn't have to go in the crate so that's a good idea. I guess he is saying he doesn't want us to leave and doesn't want to be in the crate.
I will try having him sleep in our bedroom this weekend, without a crate. I don't want to try it on the weeknights because I fear he'll keep us up.


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

It might take him a night or two to figure out the new sleeping arrangements but he will, give him a chance. Make sure he gets plenty of exercise to tire him out and a good potty break before night night and you should be set!


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

GSDAlphaMom said:


> It might take him a night or two to figure out the new sleeping arrangements but he will, give him a chance. Make sure he gets plenty of exercise to tire him out and a good potty break before night night and you should be set!


That's another reason why we'll start it on the weekend. More time to exercise him. And he always goes out right before bed.
Thank you!!!


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

He is spending a great deal of time crated; this is becoming a problem as his energy level increases and his 'teenage" persona emerges. I found that my big dogs were better about being crated when I purchased larger, oversize cages for them. The one I have for my GSD allows her to stand up without lowering her head, take a few steps, and stretch out. My suggestions are: *larger crate*, preferably not solid sided, but a cage-style that will allow him to feel less "trapped" (which is how it sounds as if he's feeling...he no longer feels 'safe in his den', he now views the crate as confinement). *More exercise*, especially in the morning before you have to leave for work. *More one-on-one time with you overall*. He knows what the crate means: to him, it means get in there and stay in there for a long time. No amount of treats is going to change that for him -- he's smart enough to have figured out how to get some of the treats without getting in the crate, remember? Try to change his perspective by getting him in and out of the crate in nano-seconds...play fetch in the room with the crate...after he gets his favorite toy for you a few times, toss it so that it goes just inside the crate. Encourage him to get the toy and come out on his own terms. Repeat. Spend time on the floor near the crate - read a book, watch TV, rub his belly. Make the crate less threatening. When he's alone, is the house quiet? Try leaving the TV on and/or put the crate near an open window where he can see, hear, and smell things outside.


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Kennel Up is one command that Dakota learned very early and she will do it immediately. I din't specifically teach it, but every time we wanted her in her crate we would say kennel up and then toss in an ice cube.

Recently I bought her a dog bed and have been making a game out of "go to your bed" and "kennel up". She loves this game. Maybe you could try something like this and make a game out of it.

It does sound like he is rejecting his crate because he enjoys being out of it more.


----------



## Stogey (Jun 29, 2010)

I have to agree with AlphaMom, too much crate time ! Let him sleep out and see how he responds. I've never crated any of my dogs, but they have always been indoor/outdoor animals at their will ....

Good Luck


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*Crate resistance*

I feed all of my dogs all of their meals in their crates from the time that they are babies so that the crate also has a "good" association. With eight dogs, this is a necessity for me as some dogs eat more quickly than others. You might try feeding him in his crate with the door open by placing his food bowl at the back of the crate and let him begin to have some positive associations with the crate. By doing this and, with an open door, he is not feeling threatened. 

Do you place his crate in the rooms of the house that you are in during the evenings and weekends when you are home? I also do this when I have new puppies. By bringing the crate in to the kitchen, living room, family room, etc. when I am there and leaving the door open, my dogs learn that the crate is a great place to crash for a nap while I work, sort laundry, eat my dinner, watch TV or a movie. 

The other suggestions of giving him more time out of the crate are crucial too.

Shannon


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

A few months ago, I adopted a 5 year old mini doxie. She was a throw away dog because her past owners could not potty train her. She had never been in a crate a day in her life. The very first night I brought her home we worked on 'Kennel'. She was very afraid at first (she didn't trust me at that point) but I can't tolerate a dog using my house as a toilet. I had to use some very special treats for her as they fed her nothing but table scraps. She eats her meals in the kennel, she gets her treats in the kennel, if it has to do with food, she only gets it in the kennel. 

When I go to work in the morning, she'll dance around my feet and race to the kennel. She knows that she has 'speacial' treats in the morning. She only gets them after she enters the kennel, turns around and waits for it. 

There are lots of dogs that are crated during the day and as well as crated at night. They just need a lot of daily exercise.


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

EchoGSD said:


> He is spending a great deal of time crated; this is becoming a problem as his energy level increases and his 'teenage" persona emerges. I found that my big dogs were better about being crated when I purchased larger, oversize cages for them. The one I have for my GSD allows her to stand up without lowering her head, take a few steps, and stretch out. My suggestions are: *larger crate*, preferably not solid sided, but a cage-style that will allow him to feel less "trapped" (which is how it sounds as if he's feeling...he no longer feels 'safe in his den', he now views the crate as confinement). *More exercise*, especially in the morning before you have to leave for work. *More one-on-one time with you overall*. He knows what the crate means: to him, it means get in there and stay in there for a long time. No amount of treats is going to change that for him -- he's smart enough to have figured out how to get some of the treats without getting in the crate, remember? Try to change his perspective by getting him in and out of the crate in nano-seconds...play fetch in the room with the crate...after he gets his favorite toy for you a few times, toss it so that it goes just inside the crate. Encourage him to get the toy and come out on his own terms. Repeat. Spend time on the floor near the crate - read a book, watch TV, rub his belly. Make the crate less threatening. When he's alone, is the house quiet? Try leaving the TV on and/or put the crate near an open window where he can see, hear, and smell things outside.


His crate is already very large. He can stand without hitting the top of the crate. He's got a few inches above his ears. So the crate is big enough.
I will have to play more around the crate. Right now we do play by his crate for a little while before I put him in. I get up an hour early so that I have extra time with him every morning. He spends an hour with my husband and then an hour with me before he goes in the crate.
We have a radio on all day for him. I will start doing more things by his crate and encourage him to go in and out and reward him.
Thanks!


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

WVGSD said:


> I feed all of my dogs all of their meals in their crates from the time that they are babies so that the crate also has a "good" association. With eight dogs, this is a necessity for me as some dogs eat more quickly than others. You might try feeding him in his crate with the door open by placing his food bowl at the back of the crate and let him begin to have some positive associations with the crate. By doing this and, with an open door, he is not feeling threatened.
> 
> Do you place his crate in the rooms of the house that you are in during the evenings and weekends when you are home? I also do this when I have new puppies. By bringing the crate in to the kitchen, living room, family room, etc. when I am there and leaving the door open, my dogs learn that the crate is a great place to crash for a nap while I work, sort laundry, eat my dinner, watch TV or a movie.
> 
> ...


I don't have his crate in a room we spend time in. It's a bit of a hassle to take the pad out and collapse the crate and move it up a flight of stairs and put it back together again. If anything, I'll start bringing him to the room where his crate is and hang out there more with him more so that he associates it with good things.

More time out of the crate is impossible. My husband and I work full time and thankfully our schedules are slightly different so that Gunnar goes in later than he would if we worked at the same time and gets out earlier too. Plus he has our dog walker 2 to 3 times/day for 20 - 30 minutes every time.
I will have to try letting him sleep in our bedroom without the crate this weekend.
thank you!!!


----------



## Dawn (Jun 23, 2010)

I also think your dog may be spending to much time in the crate if he is crated at night and crated all day while you are at work that may be causing some of the problems.
I would maybe try alot more excersise during the day, even if it is a dog sitter. Also as in the last post have him sleep out of crate if possible.

Kennel-up is the term I use for raven. She has rawhides in her crate but I never make it a game with treats to get her to go in. I do feed her in her crate as I have 5 cats and although raven is wonderful with the cats I always fear if one of my cats goes to check out what she is eating while she is eating I will be down to 4 cats...lololol
Raven thinks the crate is a good thing...it is her spot.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

JKlatsky said:


> I don't know...I would give the command "crate", and push him in. And then praise him and give him the treat once he's already in. Maybe sit down one night and try doing it several times so you're not trying it when you're rushed for work.
> 
> I would also leave the door open and treat him when he's in his crate.


Ditto!

Leaving a trail of treats or trying to lure him in is just allowing him to self reward on what he wants, for doing absolutely nothing, and then wandering off when he's done.

He somehow figured out he's got your number, and he's going to become more and more of a pill about it until you take back control.

Take his collar, do not let go, and get him in the crate. Push him in if you must. Do NOT reward him until he is in his crate and relaxed.

All of our dogs are fine with crates, crate trained since day 1, but we do this with new fosters pretty much monthly. They all figure out that going into the crate is not optional within a few days at most, and all will go in when directed to do so.


----------



## we4elves (May 11, 2010)

If it doesn't work out letting him sleep in your bedroom...do you have a laundry room he could sleep in?...My dogs go in the kennel during the day when we arent home...but at night they sleep together in the laundry...I think it just gives them a change of scenery...and I still don't have to worry...


----------



## White German Shepherd (Jun 8, 2010)

thats a long time to keep a gsd in


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

we4elves said:


> If it doesn't work out letting him sleep in your bedroom...do you have a laundry room he could sleep in?...My dogs go in the kennel during the day when we arent home...but at night they sleep together in the laundry...I think it just gives them a change of scenery...and I still don't have to worry...


He has two separate crates in two different rooms. One is downstairs, which he is in during the day and the other is two rooms away from our bedroom on the second floor.


----------



## Gunnar316 (Jul 4, 2009)

White German Shepherd said:


> thats a long time to keep a gsd in


I feel like I have to defend myself because people keep telling me it's too long for him to be in his crate. 
Like I said before, my husband and I wake up an hour early to spend time with him before he's back in his crate when we leave for work. Our dog walker comes 3 hours after I leave for work and then comes again within 2 hours and one more time at 2:30. Then my husband comes home between 4:30 and 5:00 and I come home at 6:00 - 6:30. And he's out for 20 - 30 minutes every time our dog walker comes.
His crate is big enough so he can stretch out so it's not like he is cramped in his crate. He stands up without hitting his head. Both crates are the same size and are very large.
He gets plenty of exercise and all of our free time is dedicated to him.
He is our baby, our child, as we don't have any children.


----------

